# [FIX][14322] Pending duplicate apps in All apps list



## winphouser (Apr 17, 2016)

Fix stuck apps on 14322:

1. Start downloading any new app from Store.

2. Pause all

3. Resume all

Now the stuck apps should pretend to download and disappear from all apps list.



After a few tweaks, 14322/640XL is amazing for me.

The new Glance looks better than the old one and even shows lock screen text notifications, which I never had before. It only appears 10% of the time though, so I use the old Glance now.

Have you found Glance or other fixes and tweaks for this build?


----------



## mjz2cool (Apr 17, 2016)

can't even click pause, it's greyed out


----------



## winphouser (Apr 17, 2016)

mjz2cool said:


> can't even click pause, it's greyed out

Click to collapse



Did you start a NEW download first?


----------



## qzem (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for the fix, it was really annoying to have all the time pending app. But battery life sucks in this build and proximity senosor doesn't work, which causes auto brightness not working, and for the same reason glance screen won't show if I hoover with my hand over the phone, when screen is off.

In my experience worst build I have installed from fast insider ring, but I didn't try them all . But I know this is fast ring so bugs are always there


----------



## rateiosu (Apr 19, 2016)

The tip is working flawless. Quite curious.


----------



## mjz2cool (Apr 20, 2016)

qzem said:


> Thanks for the fix, it was really annoying to have all the time pending app. But battery life sucks in this build and proximity senosor doesn't work, which causes auto brightness not working, and for the same reason glance screen won't show if I hoover with my hand over the phone, when screen is off.
> 
> In my experience worst build I have installed from fast insider ring, but I didn't try them all . But I know this is fast ring so bugs are always there

Click to collapse



the new glance doesn't use the sensor, the old one still does. if you use the old one it will work

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------




winphouser said:


> Did you start a NEW download first?

Click to collapse



no i didn't, i thought it would work anyway


----------



## sklchan (Apr 20, 2016)

It do use the prox sensor but only will update on EVERY clock "minute" change... I'm using the new glance with Always ON but till now still think it's a bit laggy to be useful as the reason to use "glance" is because want to have a "quick glance" and not a "laggy stare" LOL... the current glance lost its own credibility of its existence... LOL


----------



## qzem (Apr 20, 2016)

sklchan said:


> It do use the prox sensor but only will update on EVERY clock "minute" change... I'm using the new glance with Always ON but till now still think it's a bit laggy to be useful as the reason to use "glance" is because want to have a "quick glance" and not a "laggy stare" LOL... the current glance lost its own credibility of its existence... LOL

Click to collapse



+1

It lost it's value, we wan't to see glance just for a glance 

Maybe we can change something in registry? But I can't get CustomPFD working to edit registry.


----------



## mjz2cool (Apr 20, 2016)

sklchan said:


> It do use the prox sensor but only will update on EVERY clock "minute" change... I'm using the new glance with Always ON but till now still think it's a bit laggy to be useful as the reason to use "glance" is because want to have a "quick glance" and not a "laggy stare" LOL... the current glance lost its own credibility of its existence... LOL

Click to collapse



on my 640 i can see a dim red light when it's dark in my room, when i use the old glance, and waving over the phone will show the date and time. but when i use the new glance, the light is off, and waving doesn't show anything. in order for me to quickly view the time without turning the phone on i need to set glance to always on


----------



## sklchan (Apr 21, 2016)

Glance from latest fast ring release fixed the issue, using 30s glance and all work great


----------



## mjz2cool (Apr 21, 2016)

sklchan said:


> Glance from latest fast ring release fixed the issue, using 30s glance and all work great

Click to collapse



hmm, doesn't seem to work for me, glance shows up after locking my phone, but after it dissappears it'll only show up by turning the phone on and locking it again


----------

